# Icloud c'est quoi en fait ? J'ai pas compris...



## OsX PinGouiN (7 Juin 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde.
Bon sa y est Icloud se met en place... Cependant je n ai rien compris de son utilité...
Pour moi ce qu il m avait semblé comprendre c'est que l'on payait 25 et que l'on pouvait télécharger légalement toutes les musiques souhaitées...(on ne rigole pas, mdrr)
Et donc apparament j ai pas compris...
Donc mes questions sont :
- C'est quoi ?
- Ca sert à quoi ?

Merci les pommeurs d'aider les pommés à comprendre.
Lol


----------



## Arlequin (7 Juin 2011)

je pense qu'en prenant un tant soit peu la peine de lire les articles de "nos" rédacteurs à ce propos, tu devrais pouvoir t'en sortir

si, si


----------



## Fmparis (7 Juin 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> je pense qu'en prenant un tant soit peu la peine de lire les articles de "nos" rédacteurs à ce propos, tu devrais pouvoir t'en sortir
> 
> si, si




+1


----------



## flippy (7 Juin 2011)

J'espère au moins que ce nouvel iCloud ne va pas trop provoquer d'énormes précipitations :rateau:


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Juin 2011)

Pour ceux qui veulent comprendre icloud:

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/203362/tout-ce-qu-il-faut-savoir-sur-icloud


----------



## Trudo (7 Juin 2011)

Est-ce que pour la musique, elle sera envoyée vers l'iPod à partir d'iCloud ou bien  iCloud sera un service de streaming? Je vois mal un service de streaming car pas de wi-fi pas de musique. 

Et la musique stocké sur le iPad ou sur l'ordinateur (en provenance de iCloud) va nécessité beaucoup de bande passante. Moi j'ai 40 gig par mois alors pas trop de problème mais en milieu rural, où Internet est disponible uniquement par les services 3G et 4G, ça va coûter une fortune quand on sait que les fournisseurs offrent 3 gig par mois de transfert. 

Bref iCloud c,est pas accessible à tous.

Autre question. Si je prends l'abonnement iTunes match et que j'ai des fichiers audios en ALAC ou AIFF, est-ce que je peux garder ces fichiers haute qualité ou iTunes va m'envoyer ses fichiers 256 kbps? Pas de problème pour mon iPad et mon iPod mais pour mon iMac (qui me sert de serveur de musique brancher sur ma chaine hi-fi) je ne veux pas diminuer la qualité.


----------

